

[Ask HN]Is there a ballpark on how much $ to allocate to build an MVP? - AshwinRamasamy


======
sprobertson
Ideally you can launch your "absolute minimum" while spending nothing except
your own time. Put up a free landing page with some enticing copy, and/or set
up a free blog and start writing about your subject. You'll end up learning
how viable your product is before you even have to build it.

Once you're ready to get a "functional minimum" developed, check out a firm
like Prontotype <http://prontotype.us/> that specializes in MVP development.
You'll probably spend 5-10K at this stage, depending on how simple your idea
is. You can also try the outsourcing or freelancing route, but the cost and
quality can often vary quite wildly.

------
sharemywin
Agile sprints are 2-4 wks long. Work for 2-4 wks then put it in front of
customers. Collect your list of changes/new features. Repeat. You don't have
to release it but people other than the people working on it need to see it.

------
briandear
Yes.. As little as possible. Read the Lean Startup for some examples of MVPs
without even writing code.. As far as ballpark examples of cost, the standard
can be expressed by this formula: Target Cost = how much you think you need/2;
the corollary being Actual Cost = budget*4

~~~
AshwinRamasamy
I ran a survey on some FB Startup groups giving a few number ranges. People
gravitate towards <1000 $ (indicating as less as possible) and when I ask them
what they ended up spending, they pick (5000 - 10000 $). People spend their
way to realize that they could have done a lot better by defining 'minimum'
and 'viability' in the context of solving customer pain!

------
recursive
What does mvp mean in this context?

~~~
AjJi
Minimum Viable Product

